# Rough Idle Problem After ARH Header install



## s2fast4u (Dec 12, 2013)

no longer an issue


----------



## logan4720 (Mar 18, 2015)

How was this resolved just put headers on my car now idles and runs very rough threw a code for maf sensor too


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

logan4720 said:


> How was this resolved just put headers on my car now idles and runs very rough threw a code for maf sensor too


Do you have catless mids?? I have catless and following a tune it cleared it up. I scheduled my tune the day after I installed the headers so I wouldn't be driving it around. It will be running very lean following a header install cat'd or not so a tune is definitly advised. Mine was dangerously lean following my install. Also my upstream o2's went bad a few day following the tune which made it run EXTREMELY bad. MPG was around 12-14 with my bad o2's. I think the o2's were on their way out being that I have 153k miles on the stock sensors at the time of the header install.


----------

